# Best LFS for African Cichlids (mbuna) in GTA



## vrodolfo

Does anyone know of any LFS's that carry a great selection of African Cichlids? 

Looking for healthy / rare / beautiful fish stock for my mbuna tank, the only one I have heard of so far is Finatics...does anyone know of any others?


----------



## acropora1981

Finatics is not enough for you? They are probably the best cichlid store in Ontario.


----------



## Y2KGT

I agree that Finatics is by far the best African Cichlid store in Ontario.

I would also recommend you post on PN Aquaria however unfortunately a lot (not all) of the Mbuna sold by hobbyists are hybrids and therefore your best bet is either Finatics or you can go to Big Al's in Mississauga and order from Larry Johnson.

Check out my post below for more details.
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25351
--
Paul


----------



## Bantario

acropora1981 said:


> Finatics is not enough for you? They are probably the best cichlid store in Ontario.


Was there yesterday, some *healthy* beautiful fish and well maintained tanks...


----------



## NA sniper

Interested in getting some Frontosa and Haps, anyone been there lately, I am from out of town, so if anyone can give me a heads up I would appreciate it, on what they have in stock. Tried phone and just got voice mail....

Thanks,

Nigel


----------



## BillD

check for opening hours. Finatics is not open every day and has limited hours.


----------



## Y2KGT

FINATICS AQUARIUM STORE
599 KENNEDY ROAD IN SCARBOROUGH (M1K 2B2)
-just minutes from Kennedy Subway station
-just minutes south of HWY 401
PHONE 416-265-2026
WEBSITE (not yet complete so please don't ask for an inventory list! CALL ME!) www.finaticsaquarium.com
CLOSED EVERY MONDAY, TUESDAY AND WEDNESDAY! SERVICE CALLS! NEW CLIENTS WELCOME TOO!
OPEN THURSDAYS AND FRIDAYS FROM 11AM TO 9PM
OPEN SATURDAYS AND SUNDAYS FROM 11AM TO 5PM


----------



## ChuckRum

how are the prices at finatics?


----------



## BillD

I have only been there once and that was quite a while ago, but I found the prices very reasonable, and the quality of the stock was top notch. Club discount was nice to. Mike has been a great supporter of DRAS, and I expect, other clubs. His operation deserves the support of the hobby.


----------

